# How often do you work on a furnace that has not been maintained?



## acmanhouston (Feb 28, 2017)

In terms of maintenance, I mean general cleaning and changing out the filter. I have noticed that there is a trend with younger home owners these days. Many areas of the house, like the furnace, just aren't taken care of and 9 times out of 10 they say no one ever told them how to do it or when to do it. I don't get it.

For me, I see some very dirty furnaces and a lot of times, the issues they are having is caused by not properly cleaning it in the first place.


----------

